# Zwischen Justin Bieber und Selena Gomez kriselt es



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

​
Zwischen Selena Gomez, 19, und ihrem Freund Justin Bieber soll es in letzter Zeit gewaltig kriseln. Schon mehrere Male haben sie sich getrennt und sind anschließend wieder zusammengekommen, so Insider. Der angeblich neuste Stand: Eine offene Beziehung.

Dabei gestand der 18-jährige Sänger dem britischen Boulevard-Blatt "Sun" vor etwa einem Monat, wie verliebt er immer noch sei – und das seit fast zweieinhalb Jahren. 

"Wie fühlt sich Liebe an? Sie fühlt sich gut an. Wenn du wirklich verliebt bist, hast du Schmetterlinge im Bauch. Schmetterlinge und Freude – so fühle ich mich jedenfalls."

Der Jungstar ging sogar ins Detail: "Mein erster Kuss mit Selena war der beste meines Lebens. Es passierte im Auto. Es war furchteinflößend und spontan und einfach nur toll." 

Erst vor Kurzem beschützte der junge Mann seine Freundin vor einem bösen Paparazzo und verprügelte diesen, wie OK! berichtete.

Trotz der schönen Worte soll es so gut wie feststehen, dass das Paar keine feste Beziehung mehr führt. Sie sollen sich, laut amerikanischer Medien in den letzten Monaten mehrmals getrennt haben. 

Bei einem solchen Hin und Her ist es nur schwer zu glauben, dass Justin und Selena wieder zueinanderfinden können. Zu wünschen wäre es ihnen…


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Wenn Kinder erwachsen werden


----------



## stuftuf (7 Juli 2012)

also Selena wenn du mal eine Schulter zum Anlehnen brauchst..... RUF MICH AN


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

ooooohhhhhhh


----------



## JayP (15 Juli 2012)

Tja da ist es wohl dann bald aus zwischen Justin und seinem Bieber


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2012)

Wer braucht schon den Bieber


----------

